# Another free entry into the MIMB giveaway.



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to give someone a chance at 5 free entries into the MIMB giveaway. 

*This one will be only for those who are not entered as of 7:00 am 1-13-10*.

It's going to work like this.


*This will start at 7:00 am CST 1-13-10* *(WEDNESDAY MORNING)*)

Only those who are not entered already will be eligible.
The 5th person to pm me will be the winner.
1 PM per person. 
I will pay the $5 to get your name entered 5 times.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a sweet deal


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Its like mimb christmas time I love it come on people 5 free chances win


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Ho ho ho


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

To give everyone a chance to read the post, it starts tomorrow morning at 7


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

This is AWESOME!!! Great job, major cuddos, awesome people to everyone on here. No wonder why this is THE BEST place on the web. I know I spread the news like wild fire to EVERYONE I know that ownes any kind of bike. 

:mimbrules:


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:thinking: i am going to have to get a different user name....5 entries to a person that DOES NOT have a entry already..should have said 1 or none lol ummmm who can i get to come over quick, i'll share the prize with him/her...i've sent a few people here, now who were they...ummmm???????


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

cojack said:


> :thinking: i am going to have to get a different user name....5 entries to a person that DOES NOT have a entry already..should have said 1 or none lol ummmm who can i get to come over quick, i'll share the prize with him/her...i've sent a few people here, now who were they...ummmm???????


Not to worry, I MAY do another one for those who already have their name on the list.........


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to bump this every couple of hours or so to make sure everyone gets a chance to read it until I get home then it will be up to the normal traffic.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

sweet deal, gonna have too set the alarm clock too get up for this one


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ho ho ho!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

giveaway?
where is the thread for this?

never mind, i found it.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:bigeyes:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> ho ho ho!


are you calling tiger woods? :haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Last bump for me tonight. I'll post in the morning who won. I'll try to stay right on top of this so if you haven't seen me post a winner, PM me. Remember one PM per person. I'll be using the clock associated with this website. All pm's are time stamped. 6:59:59 is not 7:00

Good Luck!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

niether is 7:01


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I am SHOCKED.....no one is a winner yet? This was a really great giveaway!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

As of right now only one pm. I'm surprised.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Still only 3 but I have another surprise.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just need one more. Going to stop this at 8:00. Come on guys, it's not hard to send a pm.


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Still only 3 but I have another surprise.


 Please tell me its for those of us who have already entered


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

BlackBeast said:


> Please tell me its for those of us who have already entered


 NOPE read above


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

No, this one is only available to those that have not entered yet. There may be another one from me though.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

ummmmm? no winners?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Going to leave this open for a few more minutes. I need 1more entry!  I'll post the winner(s) in a few minutes.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My donation to this contest is now closed.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pulling teeth!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I received several PM's but some of them were from members who had already entered this contest.

I did get 4 PM's from guys who had not yet entered.

<style></style> bayou_boy_22
woods
drtj
08BF650

Phree, please enter each one of them 4 times each. If there had been 5, each one would have been entered 5 times. 

Stay tuned for additional chances...........


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

cool man thanks.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i donated so i was out....


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok those guy are in the bucket!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Good on ya Bruin ! It's gentlemen like you and Brute650i that help make this site the BEST SITE TO EVER HIT THE WEB!! :mimbrules:

and congrats to the winners


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

man i gotta stay off the arcade. Missing all the other good stuff going on.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Now if I would have logged onto MIMB as soon as I got to work, instead of E-Automate I would have been a lucky one too. Next time

Congrats dudes!


----------

